# Being sick after workouts...



## Emmon (May 1, 2002)

Been working out now for 4 months... Kept my diet healthy.

Average workout is:

- 20 mins cardio
- Lower body
- 10 mins cardio
- Upper Body
- 10 mins rowing machine
- Steam, Sauna, Shower 
- Home
- Rest

I wouldnt say I push myself to limit everytime and if Im aching i'll skip that days training. But fairly often after the workout in the sauna etc I find myself being sick ( in the toilet though not on the sauna floor  ) Its nothing but liquids as I dont eat untill after my workouts.

Think i should take it more easily? Or is this a good sign that im adjusting to a more healthy lifestyle?


----------



## pumpit (May 1, 2002)

Don't go in the steam room or the sauna just have a shower and see if that helps if your still being sick then your over doing it.


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2002)

That is one hell of a work-out, no wonder you feel sick!

What's the point of breaking up the cardio into 3 segments?  How often do you do this work-out and how long does it last? How soon do you eat before your work-out and what do you eat?

I am assuming your goal is weight loss, however I do not think that your work-out is the best approach.


----------



## Emmon (May 2, 2002)

Yeah im looking to improve my definition. The upper / lower body workouts arent quite done to failure though, and i dont go for speed in the cardio... its just to keep me moving. I'll be in the gym about 2 hours and I pace myself.

Just trying to build general fitness for 6 months then i'll start throwing some steel about


----------



## Preacher (May 2, 2002)

> - 20 mins cardio
> - Lower body
> - 10 mins cardio
> - Upper Body
> ...


(thumb ...)  <-- Sound of Preacher dropping dead on the floor after this workout ...  

No wonder you feel sick!
Lower your pace, split up cardio/weight days ..

Do not, I repeat DO NOT do sauna after/before your workout .. 
Just get a good shower and let your body cool down again.


----------



## Emmon (May 2, 2002)

Would you say its dangerous? Because if it isnt im carrying on... I sleep like a log


----------



## Robboe (May 2, 2002)

What do you take in post workout food wise? and how soon after training?

It's probably low blood sugar levels. What do you eat before training?


----------



## Emmon (May 2, 2002)

Dont eat before workouts though if anything its oats and a cup of coffee but thats not often.

When I get back I have a rest for about an hour and sit on my bed watching telly and eat tuna. Id say thats about 30 mins after my workout that i get home


----------



## Robboe (May 2, 2002)

So how long before training is your last meal? and how long does your training take?


----------



## ponyboy (May 2, 2002)

What about your water intake before and during your workout?  Going into the sauna when you are already partially dehydrated can cause you to throw up easily because it dehydrates you even more.  You may also feel dizzy, etc.  Are you hydrating properly?


----------



## Emmon (May 2, 2002)

I eat cereal before bed (about 3 am) 

Wake up... about half 11am get to the gym about 1:30pm then home for 4pm

Now you mention it though ponyboy I do get dizzy and thats what ( i think ) causes me to be sick. But i drink at least 3 litres before and during the workout. Maybe sitting and resting for 15 minutes after training?


----------



## mick01 (May 2, 2002)

Most exercise-induced nausea is a sign of oxygen de-saturation. 

I???m going to assume you don???t smoke. So it may just be a case of your cardio respiratory and cardio vascular system not being up to par. If you???re healthy it should subside after a while.

At least your training hard! 

Good Luck, Train Hard
Mick


----------



## Emmon (May 2, 2002)

Sorry to tell you but yeah.. I do smoke. At least 5 a day


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2002)

you really need to change your work-outs.


----------



## Star_Scream (May 2, 2002)

I used to throw up after I leg pressed... this ever happen to anyone here?


----------



## Michelle (May 3, 2002)

Saunas and hot tubs always make me feel sick too. Kind of woozy and dizzy.


----------



## Tank316 (May 4, 2002)

Emmon.you have to change your rountine...saunas are ok after a workout, but not before.there are plenty of great routines to follow in the training forum.post what your eating to.and as hard as it is i HOPE your trying to kick the cigs...my mom did but it took awhile, keep posting ?'s, theres alot of helping hands here, and by the way Welcome to IM..


----------



## Emmon (May 4, 2002)

Just trying to build general fitness for another 2 months before i start any routines / splits... I'll post about my diet etc then when im ready to start the splits... ta for the support though


----------



## mick01 (May 4, 2002)

YOU HAVE TO KICK THE SMOKES!!!!!!!!!!

Do whatever you have to. Even if it means eating junk food every time you want a smoke.

I quit over 10 years ago it was the smartest thing I ever did. What helped me was gallons and gallons of water and with every glass a B complex. 
I changed my diet also. For the first three day only fruits and veggies. By the third day you will smell then nicotine (or what ever it was) if you sweat.  (gross huh?)
Also stay away from red meat, booze, coffee and anything else that might make you want to smoke.

If you???re nutritional needs fall off for a while it OK. You will be much better off in the long run.

Clean those lungs out and you will more than likely quit barfing.
   

Good Luck, Train Hard
Mick


----------



## CLPgold (May 5, 2002)

Cardio on an empty stomach is OK cuz you're burning through your fats stores.  I would not recommend weights on an empty stomach as they use glycogen.  You need some carbs and food in your body for weights.  

As far as the sauna goes, unless you're detoxing or dehydrating for a show, you only need it a couple times a week.

Usually that nauseous feeling is a complete sugar drop and like Mick said, lack of 02.  Especially if you're a smoker.

You need to adjust your body to a proper feeding schedule, quit smoking, and don't overheat and dehydrate your body until you've accomplished the first 2.


----------

